# Replacement 922 Issues



## azjimbo

Just thought I'd pass along... I rec'd a replacement 922 yesterday as my "old" one was having recording issues. I spent last night moving all the recordings off my old 922 to an EHD, which went fine. Even watched a couple of recorded programs directly off it this morning.

Swapped the 922 out throughout the day and once it was up and running, connected the same EHD to the same (front) USB port. After a moment, it recognized that an EHD was connected. I then went to the DVR => My 922 => External Device 1 Screen and a pop-up came up telling me that I needed to activate the EHD and to call Tech Support or go online. 

Called Dish back (for the 4th time today), and after some simple troubleshooting (Tried using the other USB Port with the same results, verified correct software version, hard reset of the 922) the tech did some research and I was simply told that there was nothing they could do. They would write something up, but it was the 2nd one the tech had heard of like this in the last couple of days.

So, I've got an EHD full of recent shows, but can't watch any of them...

When I log into my account, I get this information:

Family: SlingLoaded DVR
Model: VIP922
Receiver: #R009xxxxxxx
Broadband Connected: No 
External Hard Drive: Not Enabled 
DVR Integration: Not Available 

If I go into settings, the Broadband is connected (powerline).

I also restored my timers from the remote (made sure I had a good backup this morning). While the timers are all there, they don’t seem to be matching up with the shows in the guide. For example I had a timer that should have recorded a show this afternoon and again on Sunday (set to record New and Reruns). When I looked at the timer schedule, Sunday’s show is scheduled, but not today’s. There are also several shows for this evening (New only) that didn’t get re-connected to the timer. 

Recommendation from tech support: Recreate timers (so why have the backup/restore function then?)

I’ll deal with this stuff, just wanted everyone to be aware of the potential pitfalls of replacing their current 922 for newer hardware. Hopefully after a few more hours (overnight?) some of these issues will be resolved, if so I will repost with updates.

But, if anyone does have any suggestions, they are always welcome!


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps this is the key to your issue?

*



External Hard Drive: Not Enabled

Click to expand...

*


----------



## olguy

I wouldn't worry about the timers and schedule just yet. Not the EHD either. It takes many hours for a 922 to settle down and get all the guide information, help manual, etc loaded and functioning. Now, same trouble in 2 or 3 days you may have a problem. But don't do anything to the EHD yet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I've seen many people here post that their 922 was very weird for most of the first 24 hours... especially with "advanced" stuff like timers.

I agree with others that I would wait at least 24 hours with the new receiver... and see what happens.

Also... Did you deactivate your old receiver before you activated your new receiver?

When dealing with an EHD... the generally recommended procedure is to activate the new receiver... make sure you can read from the EHD... and then (only then) deactivate your old receiver.

It is possible that if you deactivate the old receiver... then activate the new receiver... your account can lose the "EHD enabled" setting... and if it has to be re-enabled, that can result in a scenario where you can't access your old EHD.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Agreed. It takes 24-48 hours (for some reason) for the software to "settle in".


----------



## 356B

RasputinAXP said:


> Agreed. It takes 24-48 hours (for some reason) for the software to "settle in".


Yep.....I got the first 922 in my part of Northern California (late April 2010), the young man who did the install after talking with whoever at Dish informed me "don't get nervous, this could take a couple of days to complete the down load". Amazingly this issue still resonates today, to bad the installers don't inform the customer what's up.


----------



## RasputinAXP

My guess is it's using sat backchannels to load things.


----------



## P Smith

RasputinAXP said:


> My guess is it's using sat backchannels to load things.


To many big icons for each channel .


----------



## azjimbo

Well, it's been about 24 hours and I thought I'd update the status of my 922. I had read about the time it takes to initialize everything in other posts so that's why I originally said that I'd see what it's like&#8230;overnight. Besides the "normal" overnight update download, I rescheduled updates twice more during the day, shut the 922 down while I was in meetings and checked again, hoping to force more updates.

I checked the "My Equipment" page of my account a few minutes ago and it has not changed:

Family: SlingLoaded DVR
Model: VIP922
Receiver: #R009xxxxxxx
Broadband Connected: No 
External Hard Drive: Not Enabled 
DVR Integration: Not Available

For the *Broadband connection *I thought that was strange as I did a test and was able to watch a show using remote access&#8230; makes you wonder how accurate this page is.

For the *External Hard Drive*, it still shows not available and asks me to authenticate/authorize it when I try to access it normally (more on that in a minute). On the same web page, there is a note that sends me to a link with a phone number to get it enabled. Thought I might have had something, but that number turns out to be a different line into Tech Support is all.

The *Timers *all now appear to have all caught up.

What I did find interesting, is last night when I was checking the timers, I accidentally hit search while a timer was highlighted. It performed the search and actually found a copy of the show on the EHD! It allowed me to watch the show, and as long as I stayed on the EHD, I could see everything on it. Watch the shows, delete them when done etc. As soon as I went to Live TV though, if I attempted to access the EHD the "normal" way, it again prompted me to call and get it activated&#8230; At least I have a work-around for now until it either catches up and starts working properly or I get through the shows on it. I don't have any long-term storage on it. I simply used it to transfer shows from one 922 to the other.

*@Stewart Vernon.* No, I couldn't activate the new one before de-activating the old one. I first tried to activate it online, and that failed. I then called and tried to do it on the automated system. That also failed, so I was transferred to Tech Support. That agent had a hard time activating it also, and had to go to her supervisor first to get it done. I left it alone for about an hour and nothing had changed, so I called back, got another agent to try and finally got it activated. So I was at their mercy.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

azjimbo said:


> *@Stewart Vernon.* No, I couldn't activate the new one before de-activating the old one. I first tried to activate it online, and that failed. I then called and tried to do it on the automated system. That also failed, so I was transferred to Tech Support. That agent had a hard time activating it also, and had to go to her supervisor first to get it done. I left it alone for about an hour and nothing had changed, so I called back, got another agent to try and finally got it activated. So I was at their mercy.


It could be... originally they were limiting accounts to only one 922 per account... but I thought they weren't doing that anymore if people wanted to purchase another.

What I'm wondering... IF their system is such that it wouldn't let you have 2 active 922s at the same time... BUT, that then creates the scenarios that I fear may have happened.

If you only have 1 receiver on your account... and you deactivate it before activating the replacement... then that might "reset" the system.

One workaround you might consider...

Do you have another external drive handy you can use? I would try connecting another hard drive that doesn't have anything on it that you wouldn't mind losing... let that one do its thing so that the EHD feature is enabled... and then try to connect your old EHD again and see if that works.


----------



## olguy

I've had a couple of replacements and both times the old was deactivated then the new activated. And I never had a problem with the replacement recognizing the EHD. After several hours :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

olguy said:


> I've had a couple of replacements and both times the old was deactivated then the new activated. And I never had a problem with the replacement recognizing the EHD. After several hours :lol:


Was it the only receiver on your account? Or do you also have something else like a 622/722 on your account?

I'm just curious if it makes a difference if you remove your only receiver before adding back the replacement.


----------



## olguy

Stewart Vernon said:


> Was it the only receiver on your account? Or do you also have something else like a 622/722 on your account?
> 
> I'm just curious if it makes a difference if you remove your only receiver before adding back the replacement.


Yes, I have a 622 also. So that may well be the key.


----------



## azjimbo

Day 3 update.

I'm not going through everything that works now, so this post may be shorter&#8230;

*@Stewart Vernon*. An extra USB EHD? That would be way to easy wouldn't it? No I don't have an extra, but it doesn't matter anymore I guess - read the rest.

Thought I'd try something else last night though, I've tried so many different things, I couldn't remember if I tried this scenario exactly. I disconnected the EHD and let it pull the overnight updates, reconnected the EHD this morning - didn't help. Same issue today.

Also a new issue. This morning while watching the news before work, I missed something and tried to rewind it a few. It wouldn't let me. I got the red recording dot up in the corner of the screen with the slash through it. I went into the DVR, and it was showing 2 shows recording from last night, and two from the news I was watching this morning (Icons with red dot on them) from when I tried to rewind it. The red recording light the front of the DVR was not on.

It wouldn't let me do anything with those recording either - stop/start over/delete&#8230; I've heard of this happening on a few others I think elsewhere on this forum, so I called tech support, did a hard reset as I expected he would have me do and then looked at the info on the two programs from last night. Both had recording times of about 10 hours, but if I went to the edit setting, the file size was 0.000GB on each of them. I could delete them now though.

Bottom Line, I've got another 922 on the way - Wish me luck again next week!

I'm not sure if the other question was addressed to me or not, but no, I don't have another DVR. I do have a 222 though in the kid's room.


----------



## azjimbo

And while still waiting for my new 922 to arrive, I checked this morning and the EHD is now working...


----------



## chuckmess

I am going crazy. I am just off Directv moved to Dish 16 days ago.
I have 2 722's and 1 922. 
Every morning(not exaggerating), the 922 is in a weird state. The lights are on the front panel. (they are off when I go to bed) The remotes are unresponsive. If I just turn the tv on, the screen is black. I can use the buttons on the front panel but
the guide is empty and can't get anything to really work until I unlink both remotes. Reset the 922 and relink the remotes. 

I have gotten a new 922 with exactly the same problem immediately starting the next day. I had an installer come out to check the installation.

I tried to get Dish to come get their crap and refund my money and cancel my agreement. They kind of laughed. One guy did disconnect my service and the next day they said I voluntarily turned off my service.

I am at a loss as to what to do. I am going to call them everyday and bug them. They have a software ticket open on the 922. no eta as to fixing the issue. I wish I stayed where I was. I can't believe they suck so bad.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps you pay your price for dish 'innovation' ? You didn't explain why you pick 922, I would recommend 722/622 instead while 922's bugs would be eliminating.


----------



## l8er

chuckmess said:


> I can't believe they suck so bad.


Sorry to hear you're having problems. I've got a 922 and can't believe how great it is. The user interface is nice, picture quality is great, never miss a recording. It's frequently recording 4 things at once - 2 satellite - 2 OTA, while we watch something previously recorded. Now granted it took a couple days for the 922 to download everything to get current - but since then it's been amazing.


----------



## azjimbo

Recieved my replacement 922 on Tuesday. I had a show scheduled to record Wednesday morning until noon, so I waited until that was complete before I started. Tuesday evening I moved the new recordings over to my EHD in preparation.

As soon as the recording finished at noon, I moved that recording over to my EHD. Once I rec'd the message that was complete, I unplugged the 922 and disconnected everything.

I then swapped the OTA module into the new DVR, hooked it up and powered up.

This time everything went as expected. I went through the check switch test, and then authorized the recieved. The authorization went through the first time (compared to 4 attempts last week). After it went through the rest of the setup and downloaded the program guide, I had it scan for the OTA channels. Only then did I restore the timers from the remote to the recieved.

By then it was almost 1 pm, and I had a meeting, so I set it for a 1:15 update and powered the 922 down.

I came back @ 2pm, and everything was there including the timers that were scheduled for last night and today.

Only then did I plug the EHD in, and it recognized it immediately and correctly - 5 days faster than last time.

The only issue that I have had on the new 922 (and it was probably my fault), is that the last recording I moved to the EHD will not play either on the EHD or the 922. I've checked the file size and it's .96 gb, so it's there, I'm just thinking that even though the message popped up saying that the move was complete, I disconnected to soon, and not all of the pointers/file attributes were closed correctly.

Other than that, I simply must have just gotten a "bad" box last week.

This install even went better than the initial install with the service tech last year.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions/advice.


----------

